# Can I make a comfortable living just with Uber? say $3k a month?



## Bcr7pmp (Jan 4, 2018)

I recently moved to Vegas in June of 2018 and do Uber part time right now and make $550 a week for only working about 35 hours a week, thinking about doing it full time, thoughts please...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If you want to NET $3000 per month I’m sure you’ll be driving a lot more than 35 hours per week.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bcr7pmp said:


> I recently moved to Vegas in June of 2018 and do Uber part time right now and make $550 a week for only working about 35 hours a week, thinking about doing it full time, thoughts please...


35 hours a week basically is full time and chances are, you are driving peak hours. Other hours May not be as profitable as the hours you are already running.


----------



## Bcr7pmp (Jan 4, 2018)

If I go full time, I would be driving 10 hour days and 6 days a week for total of 60 hours, I don't drive on Sundays and currently I only do afternoon till early evening


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes, if you add pole dancing as a "side gig."


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

based on my experience (6 days a week; 10-12 hours a day on line) Id say $3000 a month net, is no problem I average $5000 a month gross, less about $1000 gas and oil and I put $1000 a month into a savings account against major maintenance and to replace the car in 3 years, so as I see it I net $3000 a month

Every Market is different so perhaps my experience dosent apply to Vegas 

The only other point Id make is to say $3000 a month isnt really a comfortable living.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

I made over 9k in the past 2 months. I cleared about 7k in that timeframe and i'm only working weekends too


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

jdo1 said:


> I made over 9k in the past 2 months. I cleared about 7k in that timeframe and i'm only working weekends too


Lies, damn lies and statistics.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Lies, damn lies and statistics.


get out your calculator and start adding my friend. This doesnt include cash tips either.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

jdo1 said:


> get out your calculator and start adding my friend. This doesnt include cash tips either.


Photoshop is a wonderful tool.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Photoshop is a wonderful tool.


look at the deposit then come back at me.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Posting like this are fishy.. why would you post earning like this, if they were real, other than to get more people driving under false assumptions? Photoshop and Uber shenanigans.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Posting like this are fishy.. why would you post earning like this, if they were real, other than to get more people driving under false assumptions? Photoshop and Uber shenanigans.


Please tell me how that is photoshop? Numbers do not lie. So stop it with the nonsense. The OP ask if it was possible and I said it was. Not my fault you cant cut it.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

jdo1 said:


> Please tell me how that is photoshop? Numbers do not lie. So stop it with the nonsense. The OP ask if it was possible and I said it was. Not my fault you cant cut it.


This isn't about me. It's about your fraudulent claims. Those numbers do not add up.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> This isn't about me. It's about your fraudulent claims. Those numbers do not add up.


what do they add up to then?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Posting like this are fishy.. why would you post earning like this, if they were real, other than to get more people driving under false assumptions? Photoshop and Uber shenanigans.


You would post this to answer the ops question

Why would anyone lie about what they make. That makes no sense to me

I don't think posting about earnings brings in any more new drivers. Or more to the point all the negative posts here drive more people away than the few positive posts


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

He doesnt like facts even if its right in his face.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

404NofFound said:


> Yes, if you add pole dancing as a "side gig."


He could just add hand jobs. That what he doesn't have to get out of the car, lol


----------



## spoilsport (Jul 31, 2018)

Has anyone figured out what their *actual expenses *add up to per mile? I bought a Prius C, which is about as small and slow as you can get away with, in an effort to maximize this.

If *actual expenses *are the $0.54 the IRS allows, then this is minimum wage, or worse work.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

spoilsport said:


> If *actual expenses *are the $0.54 the IRS allows, then this is minimum wage, or worse work.


Actual expenses are more like $.20 per mile but it is still minimum wage level work. Most drivers net something like $10 per hour.



jdo1 said:


> what do they add up to then?


These numbers are meaningless without knowing the number of hours driven and the actual expenses (gas, repairs, etc.) Even your best week of $600+ is only $10 per hour (BEFORE expenses) if you drove 60 hours...


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

spoilsport said:


> Has anyone figured out what their *actual expenses *add up to per mile? I bought a Prius C, which is about as small and slow as you can get away with, in an effort to maximize this.
> 
> If *actual expenses *are the $0.54 the IRS allows, then this is minimum wage, or worse work.


"*What Expenses Does Mileage Reimbursement Cover?*

The mileage reimbursement rate is intended to cover the costs of operating a car for business purposes. The costs that are contemplated by the standard mileage rate are standard maintenance, repairs, taxes, gas, insurance, and registration fees."

The reimbursement rate includes things like registration and insurance. Those are expenses that you'd have anyway. I doubt they calculate the expenses based on 15 year old cars, though. Older cars are obviously going to have higher maintenance/repair costs.

I've tracked every dime I've spent on my vehicle since original purchase. It was just shy of 90k and now it has 170k. My real expenses (minus insurance and registration) for maintenance and repairs is $.11/mile. Add $.15/mile for gas (which obviously fluctuates throughout the year) $.001 for registration and $.04 for insurance.

I don't include registration and insurance in my Uber calculation because it stays the same whether I use it for Uber or it sits in the garage (I'm part time). So my personal cost is $.26/mile.

I think a Prius C would be much lower.


----------



## spoilsport (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for your responses. A Prius C will still only knock off $0.06 - $0.07 per mile in fuel. It's depreciation and maintenance /repairs that drive costs. Prius do have relatively low maintenance costs. No timing belt, and the regenerative brakes slow wear. I would say the costs are _somewhat lower _

I agree that at $0.20 to $0.26 per mile expense, it's still a meager living.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Best bet is to go to the Las Vegas forum and ask. Pay attention to what the credible non-BSing posters say.

Here in my neck of the woods in Florida I would say about $2000-$2500 is *safely* doable for working 60 hours a week. Anything more is definitely nowhere near being guaranteed here.

Keep in mind that you can't assume that the extra hours you work will net you the same as the existing pay per hour. There might be differences due to demand, number of drivers out, and even as I learned (to my dismay) the algorithm in use by the companies.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

You cannot survive on Uber. No driver can. It's impossible. Anyone who says they do is either in a very good market and is an exception to the rule, or more likely, is a huge liar. A lot of drivers are homeless and live in their cars. Never order XL. Chances are high you're getting a ride in someone's house. Thanks Uber.


----------



## spoilsport (Jul 31, 2018)

itsablackmarket said:


> You cannot survive on Uber. No driver can. It's impossible. Anyone who says they do is either in a very good market and is an exception to the rule, or more likely, is a huge liar. A lot of drivers are homeless and live in their cars. Never order XL. Chances are high you're getting a ride in someone's house. Thanks Uber.


Again, I appreciate the advice. I'm looking for Uber to supplement an SSDI situation. Unfortunately, I can only work 80 hrs during a month. Even $500 a month is something - when you're on a fixed monthly income of $2,180.

To touberornottouber; Why are you singling out Las Vegas? Also, even your lower estimate ($2000 in 60hrs) seems unobtainable in the Houston market. That's $33/hr *gross*.

To all: FWIW.....Google said Houston Uber drivers *net* $8.62/ hr. My friend has a lot of experience with Uber and takes home $700/wk working 50 hrs, or $14/hr *gross*.

https://www.indeed.com/salaries/Driver-Salaries-at-Uber,-Houston-TX

This is consistent with Indeed reporting median income of $38,000 a year in Houston. Link above.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

spoilsport said:


> Again, I appreciate the advice. I'm looking for Uber to supplement an SSDI situation. Unfortunately, I can only work 80 hrs during a month. Even $500 a month is something - when you're on a fixed monthly income of $2,180.
> 
> To touberornottouber; Why are you singling out Las Vegas? Also, even your lower estimate ($2000 in 60hrs) seems unobtainable in the Houston market. That's $33/hr *gross*.
> 
> ...


If you work only hot spots and nights I think making over $14/hr NET is very possible in Houston.


----------



## KevinB (Jan 25, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Lies, damn lies and statistics.


...weekends only ...let's say that's 10 days 


jdo1 said:


> get out your calculator and start adding my friend. This doesnt include cash tips either.


I like stuff like this ...

I got out my calculator .. You claim you made 9 grand over 2 months working only weekends .. Lets say that's 10 days total ... That is $900.00 a day.

If you're averaging $900.00 per day driving Uber, Donald Trump needs to get you on his economic advisors council


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Lies, damn lies and statistics.


In my past corporate life, we used to say "figures don't lie, but liars figure".



henrygates said:


> "*What Expenses Does Mileage Reimbursement Cover?*
> 
> The mileage reimbursement rate is intended to cover the costs of operating a car for business purposes. The costs that are contemplated by the standard mileage rate are standard maintenance, repairs, taxes, gas, insurance, and registration fees."
> 
> ...


You did not factor in depreciation. That can easily be the biggest expense but it's often overlooked since you don't see it in real life until you sell/replace the car.

You could say that depreciation is a fixed expense whether or not you Uber part time, but the extra miles Ubering accelerates the depreciation.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

hanging in there said:


> In my past corporate life, we used to say "figures don't lie, but liars figure".
> 
> You did not factor in depreciation. That can easily be the biggest expense but it's often overlooked since you don't see it in real life until you sell/replace the car.
> 
> You could say that depreciation is a fixed expense whether or not you Uber part time, but the extra miles Ubering accelerates the depreciation.


Very good point.

Depreciation operates on a curve though. I haven't run numbers but it would be interesting to see if depreciation vs repairs, which would run on an opposite curve, end up evening out expenses.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

henrygates said:


> Very good point.
> 
> Depreciation operates on a curve though. I haven't run numbers but it would be interesting to see if depreciation vs repairs, which would run on an opposite curve, end up evening out expenses.


As a very very general rule I've always looked at it that way. Pay the piper on one end of the spectrum or the other, it tends to even out somewhat. Newer car = higher depreciation but lower repair costs, and vice- versa.

Of course there are people who are really good at buying, selling, doing their own repairs combined with perfect timing on the sale before things really go south. Those people can perhaps "beat the system".

But for an average Joe like me, I wind up paying roughly the same either way. That has been my experience with professional driving (full time high mileage) for the last ten years buying, driving and selling several older and newer cars.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

spoilsport said:


> Has anyone figured out what their *actual expenses *add up to per mile? I bought a Prius C, which is about as small and slow as you can get away with, in an effort to maximize this.
> 
> If *actual expenses *are the $0.54 the IRS allows, then this is minimum wage, or worse work.


actual expenses are different for each of us,, we all drive different cars, some new, some old, some are gas hogs, some very efficient. some of us drive a lot of miles, some not so much

2011 ford explorer, fully depreciated
Here are my expenses. for the first 6 months of 2018

$6000 fuel 40000 miles at $0.15/mile
$400 brakes
$300 oil
____
$6700 expenses

Income $28000

net income = $21000
savings account at $1000 a month
net net income = $15000 (6 months)



henrygates said:


> Very good point.
> 
> Depreciation operates on a curve though. I haven't run numbers but it would be interesting to see if depreciation vs repairs, which would run on an opposite curve, end up evening out expenses.


Buy a car with about 50000 mikes on it and 5 years old and about 50% of the depreciation has happened.

Rather than depreciation I plan on replacing the car in 2 years, so I am building a savings account at the rate of $1000 a month


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Bcr7pmp said:


> I recently moved to Vegas in June of 2018 and do Uber part time right now and make $550 a week for only working about 35 hours a week, thinking about doing it full time, thoughts please...


Comfortable living? Smfh


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

oldfart said:


> actual expenses are different for each of us,, we all drive different cars, some new, some old, some are gas hogs, some very efficient. some of us drive a lot of miles, some not so much
> 
> 2011 ford explorer, fully depreciated
> Here are my expenses. for the first 6 months of 2018
> ...


I respect that, it's just different ways of looking at it.

The way I see it is that, whether or not a car is "fully depreciated" already for tax or book-keeping purposes, it still is most likely going to lose more value or meet it's ultimate " death" sooner as it is subjected to more miles and wear and tear from heavier use.

So that is a cost factor that needs to be figured in one way or another.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

$3000 is comfortable living? If I drove full time I would consistently make $1500 per week. I would quit my job if I could make $2000+ per week consistently. That is about $60-70k per year after true expenses.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

hanging in there said:


> I respect that, it's just different ways of looking at it.
> 
> The way I see it is that, whether or not a car is "fully depreciated" already for tax or book-keeping purposes, it still is most likely going to lose more value or meet it's ultimate " death" sooner as it is subjected to more miles and wear and tear from heavier use.
> 
> So that is a cost factor that needs to be figured in one way or another.


There are three things you need to know about me, one is that I will probably crap out before the car. If it lasts three years it makes no difference whether it's worth anything or not. I hope to stop driving at age 75. And two is that I put aside money each month for major repairs and/or replacement and three is that I started this business with the car worth about $20000 and $40000 in the bank. And I view my income from driving as a return on investment. Ie I'm am converting my car and my money into an income.

The point is that it dosent matter if the car is worth less next year or not. As long as it continues to produce an income And as long as I have money to replace it when the time comes I'm happy


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

KevinB said:


> ...weekends only ...let's say that's 10 days
> 
> I like stuff like this ...
> 
> ...


I can see math isn't your strong suit. Where do you get 10 days from 2 months?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Here everything is different.
Avg Fri Saturday (nights?) 22 an hour before gas
Sun 18 or so. Weekdays can be only 6 to 8 and hour

This week Sat was normal but
13- 14 an hour Fri
22-23 Sat (the norm)
8 Sunday horrible...two 40 or so minute periods with zero pings


----------



## Ray Ting (Dec 7, 2015)

jdo1 said:


> He doesnt like facts even if its right in his face.


Man i gotta start driving more


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

jdo1 said:


> look at the deposit then come back at me.


Yeah I analyze your bank statements what is fucckboi racing financial ???

And how did you only spend $65 at Costco ???


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> Yeah I analyze your bank statements what is fucckboi racing financial ???
> 
> And how did you only spend $65 at Costco ???
> View attachment 251872


My savings lol


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

And it looks like you didn't tip on that Uber trip either....

O.k. I was just curious no big deal.


----------



## KevinB (Jan 25, 2018)

jdo1 said:


> I can see math isn't your strong suit. Where do you get 10 days from 2 months?


I'm inclined to question your reading comprehension but nah ... I think this guy is so FOS i'll keep the focus on his ridiculous claims ...

The guy said he worked weekends only


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

KevinB said:


> I'm inclined to question your reading comprehension but nah ... I think this guy is so FOS i'll keep the focus on his ridiculous claims ...
> 
> *The guy said he worked weekends only*


So why would I be frauding about this? I actually I have a full time job besides uber. Not my fault you guys are barely making it. I was only answering OP's question and called me out and i provided proof that it is possible.


----------



## KevinB (Jan 25, 2018)

So now you have a full time job on top of your weekends only Ubering?...

How bout if we say you have 1 full time job, 2 part time jobs and you coach soccer and football.

This weekend Uber gig of yours where you say you're making $900.00 a day ... you just do that cuz you like to stay busy..


Works for me


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

KevinB said:


> So now you have a full time job on top of your weekends only Ubering?...
> 
> How bout if we say you have 1 full time job, 2 part time jobs and you coach soccer and football.
> 
> ...


When you have 6 figures in your bank account come talk to me...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bcr7pmp said:


> I recently moved to Vegas in June of 2018 and do Uber part time right now and make $550 a week for only working about 35 hours a week, thinking about doing it full time, thoughts please...


You TOO can have all THIS !


----------



## 5Star_Driver (Aug 17, 2018)

Bcr7pmp said:


> I recently moved to Vegas in June of 2018 and do Uber part time right now and make $550 a week for only working about 35 hours a week, thinking about doing it full time, thoughts please...


I Houston, 35 hours will get you about $300 minus gas etc. Likely net maybe $800 to $1000 a month.


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

I made $350 in 3 hrs last weekend. Including cash. Depends on where you drive and what market


----------



## 5Star_Driver (Aug 17, 2018)

Sophistiq8ted said:


> I made $350 in 3 hrs last weekend. Including cash. Depends on where you drive and what market


Yea, I'll believe that when I see a screen shot.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

5Star_Driver said:


> Yea, I'll believe that when I see a screen shot.


She just said it depends on where you drive and market. I believe her because i know its possible because i've done it.


----------



## 5Star_Driver (Aug 17, 2018)

jdo1 said:


> She just said it depends on where you drive and market. I believe her because i know its possible because i've done it.


So in Louisiana you typically make $116 an hour? The original question was how much can you make a month, not what was your best weekend ever.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

5Star_Driver said:


> So in Louisiana you typically make $116 an hour? The original question was how much can you make a month, not what was your best weekend ever.


I'm fairly certain i answered what i've made in a month. and its possible to make that much depending on the type of week and what events are lined up. You're in houston so football season, baseball season and basketball season is starting. You're in a good market.


----------



## 5Star_Driver (Aug 17, 2018)

jdo1 said:


> I'm fairly certain i answered what i've made in a month. and its possible to make that much depending on the type of week and what events are lined up. You're in houston so football season, baseball season and basketball season is starting. You're in a good market.


Ok, I see your images that you posted, which are of course very easy to manufacture, but assuming they are legit, would you share how many hours that takes per week? I have a cousin who lives in New Orleans, which is where I am assuming you are, and I plan to ask her for comparison.


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

5Star_Driver said:


> Ok, I see your images that you posted, which are of course very easy to manufacture, but assuming they are legit, would you share how many hours that takes per week? I have a cousin who lives in New Orleans, which is where I am assuming you are, and I plan to ask her for comparison.


I drive friday nights to Sunday. Sundays are usually great because most people are going home and i get lots of airport trips. I would drive everyday but i dont live in nola. I commute there because i know its a bigger and busier city.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

5Star_Driver said:


> So in Louisiana you typically make $116 an hour? The original question was how much can you make a month, not what was your best weekend ever.


Im in WRONG PART OF LOUISIANA THEN !
$3.20 cent trips in the Crescent City.
New Orleans isnt Big


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Im in WRONG PART OF LOUISIANA THEN !
> $3.20 cent trips in the Crescent City.
> New Orleans isnt Big


It sure is busy though....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jdo1 said:


> It sure is busy though....


Busy making $3.20 a trip between red lights.

Is like a dog chasing its tail but stopping for 5 minutes after 3 minutes of tail chasing.

" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Busy making $3.20 a trip between red lights.
> 
> Is like a dog chasing its tail but stopping for 5 minutes after 3 minutes of tail chasing.
> 
> " NO NEED TO TIP " !


I've been doing pretty well. Do you only work during the day or nights only?


----------



## 5Star_Driver (Aug 17, 2018)

jdo1 said:


> I drive friday nights to Sunday. Sundays are usually great because most people are going home and i get lots of airport trips. I would drive everyday but i dont live in nola. I commute there because i know its a bigger and busier city.


So maybe about 30 hours using max limits Friday evening to Sunday evening in one of the biggest party towns around? that's


----------



## jdo1 (Jul 30, 2018)

5Star_Driver said:


> So maybe about 30 hours using max limits Friday evening to Sunday evening in one of the biggest party towns around? that's


It just depends on the type of week. But Sundays are very good and airport trips too because if you get a trip to and back from the airport thats easily $45-50.


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

spoilsport said:


> Has anyone figured out what their *actual expenses *add up to per mile? I bought a Prius C, which is about as small and slow as you can get away with, in an effort to maximize this.
> 
> If *actual expenses *are the $0.54 the IRS allows, then this is minimum wage, or worse work.


Actual expenses for me are probably .15 per mile. In the spread out suburbia of San Antonio my .54 mile deduction is pretty much exactly what I gross. I consider my gas my taxes and the income/deductions are a wash when I file my taxes.


----------



## 5Star_Driver (Aug 17, 2018)

jdo1 said:


> It just depends on the type of week. But Sundays are very good and airport trips too because if you get a trip to and back from the airport thats easily $45-50.


That sounds great, In Houston you will wait behind 150-250 drivers at the airport to get a return. That can take several hours. The Uber office here told me "It is not worth the wait"



GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> Actual expenses for me are probably .15 per mile. In the spread out suburbia of San Antonio my .54 mile deduction is pretty much exactly what I gross. I consider my gas my taxes and the income/deductions are a wash when I file my taxes.


In Houston, after deductions for gas, depreciation, and maintenance for the past 6 months on a spread sheet it comes to under $5 and hour. The biggest problem here (and this is what I have been told by Uber people), is simple lack of demand and too any drivers. In my statements it shows that 3/4 of time is spent waiting. So if you were driving steadily maybe it would be $20 an hour. During morning rush, or evening rush, or an event you can get a couple hours of work, then go home or do something else because your hourly plummets.


----------



## KingSolemon213 (Sep 15, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> Yes, if you add pole dancing as a "side gig."


----------

